

What are some of the extensions / add-ons you use for your web browser? - vrobancho

What are some of the extensions / add-ons you use for your web browser?
======
thristian
In Firefox:

— Adblock Plus: makes the Web so much less claustrophobic.

— Firebug: Although I don't do much actual web development, I'll often use it
to grab the URL of some Flash video so I can watch it in a real media player,
or disable some CSS mistake to make reading more comfortable (letter-spacing,
I'm looking at _you_ ).

— Firegestures: I miss the old RadialContext extension, but mouse-gestures are
an acceptable replacement.

— It's All Text: Configured to open files in a tab in the currently-open gvim
instance, it's vastly more comfortable to edit lengthy wiki-pages or file
detailed bug-reports than using the dinky little textarea control.

Honourable mention:

— Tree Style Tab: The best thing about this extension is having a huge expanse
at the left-hand-side of the browser upon which I can double-click to get a
new tab, but making it easier to work with massive numbers of open tabs (say,
API references for various classes I'm working with + various google searches
for error messages + the bugs I'm working on fixing) is much appreciated too.

------
sorbus
Under Firefox, I consider Adblock and Noscript to be essential. I also use Tab
Mix Plus (so that I can change tabs by hovering the mouse over them, without
needing to click, and also for the changing of tab color when I haven't look
at one), Tab History (useful from a usability standpoint, and because I often
forget which tab I was originally in), and Autopager (so that I don't have to
load pages as often/wait for them to load, if it's linear stuff - like
articles).

Under Chrome, I'm only using one, Adsweep, which doesn't work nearly as well
as Adblock, but is better than nothing.

------
jamesbritt
For firefox, fisheye tabs, ad block, no-script, firebug. Plus some
bookmarklets to make pages easier to manage: zap colors, linearize, remove
redirects.

And greasemonkey, with about a dozen scripts for various sites.

------
jsz0
ClickToFlash & AdBlock Plus for Safari. I find the web almost unusable without
these tools. I block ads with no remorse. You can only push people so far
before they decide to fight back.

------
russell
Firebug. Without it, I would be working blind. Developer tools when I have to
got to IE.

------
nshah
Firebug, Web Developer Toolbar, Eventbug, MeasureIt and ColorZilla...

